# Strange blackhead/bump on nose. GO AWAY!!



## Glamunition (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey ladies!

So, for the past couple months or so I have dealt with this annoying bump on my nose. It's almost right smack dab in the center, as you can see in the picture (sorry for the quality, only have my cell right now.) At first I thought it was a pimple and would go away on its own, or that it was a blackhead, but nothing and I mean NOTHING has diminished the size or look of this thing. To touch it feels like a pimple, kind of hard, and it has a darker tint to it it seems. I've tried nose strips, tea tree oil, acne medications, everything I can. And on my strawberry-pore nose it stands out so much and I'm honestly quite sick of it! It's hell to put foundation over because it cakes around it and the thing is, I don't even know what it is.

Does anyone have any ideas? I'm stumped!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe you should have a quick visit with your doctor - it could be the start of rosacea or possibly a cyst. In either case, a doctor will have to treat you.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 11, 2010)

Go to the dermatologist to have it injected with cortisone, it won't come back.


----------



## Glamunition (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey ladies, thanks for your suggestions. I actually couldn't help myself and picked at it so much that it actually went away. I guess that it was just a clump of skin and dirt, gross!


----------



## medicalninja17 (Jun 15, 2012)

Om g im a guy and I have the same thing it wont go away I had it for 3 years I'm so happy im not alone


----------

